# classical music identification



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry I postd this in the other forums but I realized this would be the better place for it.

I was given an assignment to identify 12 pieces of music from 26 minutes of audio. I am not an expert in classical music so I was wondering if you guys could help me out. To be clear, I am NOT cheating! Our teacher explicitly said we could could help anyway we can think of.

Here's the audio, there are 12 pieces to identify and 2 are from the Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, and Modern era EACH and then he just threw 2 more in there. Thanks for your help!

http://banjokazooie594.podomatic.com/entry/2010-11-18T21_09_38-08_00

And i think I figured out one if Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor and another is one by Thomas Weelkes. Thanks for your help classical music experts!


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Please, I have no other resources. I know it may not seem like a big deal to you, but it would mean so much if you all can help me!


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Please? Anybody, I really need help and I think you guys are the only ones who can help me now


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ill help you, how much time do we have?

Use this site in the meantime, just make sure you are specific:
www.musipedia.org


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

As before, I can give you:

B1 - Poulenc - _Gloria_
B5 - Liszt - Piano Concerto No 1
B9 - Mozart - Overture to _The Impresario_ (_Der Schauspieldirektor_)
B11 - Haydn - Symphony No 101 in D (_Clock_)(finale)
B12 - JS Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 6 in B flat

The wind quintet in B10 is driving me nuts. I should know it!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Damn you beat me to most of those!!!

For me its that piano trio (?) thats annoying.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

B8 is an English Madrigal from the Renaissance but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

You have about a week, and thanks for the link, I'll see if i can get that to work. 

Thanks everybody so much for your help so far. It's good to see classical music is still alive and well in today's world.


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Emeilucifuge, do you know how the musipedia thing works for a 26 minute clip like this? I've never used it so I don't know how to work it


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure, I'll help. 

2. Italian madrigal (I think)
3. Baroque solo organ piece
4. 20th century clarinet sonata 
6. Romantic cello sonata
7. Possibly a Handel concerto grosso?
8. English ballett by Thomas Morley (not a madrigal)
10. ???


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Eh i think it's just too difficult and I can't find the names of what you said Revellian


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey does anyone else know the remaining ones? We're so close!!


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Please anybody my assignment is due this monday and i trust any of you can get the last five...


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

4. Milhaud wrote a clarinet sonata, and this sounds possibly French. This may be it, but I'm not certain.
10. 20th century. Possibly Adams? Some figurations sound minimalist.

This is an absolutely pointless assignment in my opinion. I can understand why this is frustrating for you. If your teacher wanted to do anything constructive he/she would've either included works from a pre-determined list or only have you identify stylistic traits/period/a possible composer, NOT the exact piece.


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for symapasizing with me ^ yeah it's been INCREDIBLY frustrating and been a newbie in classical music I didn't have much of a chance on identifying these. I have to rely on others to help me out. That's been the worst thing about this...UGGGH


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

#3 is definitely Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (specifically, an excerpt from the fugue). I haven't listened to them all yet, but I will come back to this after lunch and hopefully be able to tell you more.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh. Haha. I told you one you already knew. I was surprised no one else had identified it, it being so familiar, and I guess that's why.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

#4 is not Milhaud's Clarinet Sonatina, nor is it his Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano. But it does sound like somebody from Les Six, and it is somewhat jazz-influenced. Both of these factors point to Milhaud, which makes me think it may be a transcription of a non-clarinet work. Milhaud did many transcriptions of his own works for other instruments (such as Scaramouche, another piece this isn't). Would your teacher have included pieces not using the original instrumentation, or is that too mean even for them?


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah he would've i think. There's two of the clips for the Modern Era so I wouldn't be surprised at all, thanks again everyone. Even if we don't get them all, it's been a great run and thanks for introducing me to so much great music!


----------



## Notredame (Oct 17, 2011)

*Please help me to identify this organ piece. Thank you*

View attachment IMG_0171.MOV
View attachment IMG_0170.MOV
View attachment IMG_0171.MOV


----------

